# Does anybody know how many of these 1997 Columbia Superb Replicas were made?



## ROBicycle (Oct 21, 2020)

Does anybody know how many of these 1997 Columbia Superbs were made, men and womens?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

@MrColumbia can probably tell you. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 22, 2020)

I am not sure. If I remember correctly there was supposed to be 7,000 of the men's and 3,000 of the ladies. I do know that they never reached even close to those numbers. They tried to use up parts with a blue version for their 125th anniversary that they called a replica of the Arch Bar for some unknown reason. In the end my father and I pulled parts for thousands of bikes out of the factory that they had scrapped. 

My educated guess is the numbers were nearer to be in the high 3,000's for the men's and possibly less than 1,000 for the ladies. They were not built on a moving assembly line and production was painfully slow. There were a lot of vendor problems that slowed them down too including long delays in getting fenders and headlights that did not work. For Christmas one year Columbia sent 8x10 photographs of the bike to dealers who's orders would not be filled in time to give to customers something to put under their trees.


----------



## ROBicycle (Oct 22, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> I am not sure. If I remember correctly there was supposed to be 7,000 of the men's and 3,000 of the ladies. I do know that they never reached even close to those numbers. They tried to use up parts with a blue version for their 125th anniversary that they called a replica of the Arch Bar for some unknown reason. In the end my father and I pulled parts for thousands of bikes out of the factory that they had scrapped.
> 
> My educated guess is the numbers were nearer to be in the high 3,000's for the men's and possibly less than 1,000 for the ladies. They were not built on a moving assembly line and production was painfully slow. There were a lot of vendor problems that slowed them down too including long delays in getting fenders and headlights that did not work. For Christmas one year Columbia sent 8x10 photographs of the bike to dealers who's orders would not be filled in time to give to customers something to put under their trees.



Thank you so much for this information.  Since I purchased these bikes a couple months ago, I have been having a hard time finding information on them. I recently received a small catalog/order form for them from someone in another group, but it didn't have the production numbers on it.  He also gave me a post card with information on the blue ones.  Thank you again. Very helpful.


----------

